
The Usability Problems of useit.com - danw
http://css-tricks.com/the-usability-problems-of-useitcom/
======
timcederman
Much has been made of how Nielsen's brand of usability doesn't translate to
the real world, particularly with his own site. While not adding a lot, this
was an interesting summary of some of the biggest issues.

------
PStamatiou
No good can come of this. The Nielsen gods will be angered.

